# a little VooDoo HooDoo.....



## stan4bikes (May 24, 2006)

I hinted about this one earlier, picked it up today. The ad was posted, I responded and 5 minutes later the price listed doubled :nono: But the seller honored the first price and even held it two days for me :thumbsup: 

There was some concern about my blood getting a little too BLUE, so here you go  .It's a one owner, 1996(?) VooDoo HooDoo, not really old enough to be here but cool anyway. As far as I can tell it's all original right down to the Ritchey tires. Drivetrain is STX-RC, which is a good level in my book, other parts are mostly Titec. The pics are from the CL ad as I haven't had a chance to unload and clean it up yet. But it's pretty darn clean as-is.:thumbsup: 

Whats the feeling on the early VooDoo's? I don't see much about them but I think they are sharp bikes.


----------



## gm1230126 (Nov 4, 2005)

Nice and clean definite classic garage bike. Nice score HOOV!


----------



## colker1 (Jan 6, 2004)

i like voodoos... and this is not a "little" bike but an 18 in. it's too big for you. anything w/ less than 8in of seatpost showing is too big. unless it's an early potts or a ritchey.


----------



## stan4bikes (May 24, 2006)

*obsessed?*



colker1 said:


> i like voodoos... and this is not a "little" bike but an 18 in. it's too big for you. anything w/ less than 8in of seatpost showing is too big. unless it's an early potts or a ritchey.


Some of you guys are just effen obsessed with seatpost height  .did you even notice there is 3" of seat tube above the toptube? Do you realized people have different riding styles or do we all have to conform to your "standards"?

Never mind...I think I'm speaking to an empty void...


----------



## colker1 (Jan 6, 2004)

stan4bikes said:


> Some of you guys are just effen obsessed with seatpost height  .did you even notice there is 3" of seat tube above the toptube? Do you realized people have different riding styles or do we all have to conform to your "standards"?
> 
> Never mind...I think I'm speaking to an empty void...


yeah.. i guess. i am obsessed w/fit. the size on konas and voodoos is measured center to top of seat tube. they have a radically sloped top tube. you still should ride the size determined by leg length which is inseam minus 14in if my memory serves me well otherwise you end up on a bike w/ too much wheelbase for your height. weight distribution is compromized.
fit and sizing are critical on cycling. the 8in of post is not "my" standard.. it's a geometry standard created to assure good fit on mountain bikes. your standard otoh means riding bikes that are 2 sizes bigger according to common sense. if you like it, good. it isn't pretty nor it will give the best balance on singletrack but.. it's your bike.


----------



## stan4bikes (May 24, 2006)

Colker...
I didn't mean to go off on you...I'm just saying for different riding styles different fitting styles work. I rarely go on any heavy trails, mostly bike paths and some very light Cross Country runs. So the upright style is better for me. I guess I could go with hybrids but I like the feel of MTB's better. 

Most of the bikes I have are destined for resale so size isn't a big consideration anyway. But I do agree that a smaller frame fits me better if the top tube is long enough.

PS: those pictures were from the CL ad. Now that the bike is in my possession, washed and test ridden, I have raised the post about an inch. Still not 8", only about 7" but it's a 15" frame with 3" of seatube above the topbar......


----------



## colker1 (Jan 6, 2004)

stan4bikes said:


> Colker...
> I didn't mean to go off on you...I'm just saying for different riding styles different fitting styles work. I rarely go on any heavy trails, mostly bike paths and some very light Cross Country runs. So the upright style is better for me. I guess I could go with hybrids but I like the feel of MTB's better.
> 
> Most of the bikes I have are destined for resale so size isn't a big consideration anyway. But I do agree that a smaller frame fits me better if the top tube is long enough.


sorry Stan.. my bad. i didn't have to pester you for the upteenth time w/ my fit obsession. the bike is lovely btw. color is great, titec components... everything is tasty.


----------



## Sideknob (Jul 14, 2005)

Ahhh, STXRC. I had that groupset on a Balance hardtail I had (that was stolen) and I flogged it for two years with nary a drama.

Nice HooDoo.


----------



## 993rs (Dec 31, 2005)

That's the same bike my wife rides. Her bike was from the first year they came out. LX/XT mix, Judy XC fork. I think it is a 12" frame.


----------



## jmtbkr (Jan 15, 2004)

Nice looking ride:thumbsup: All original too!! Pump those Ritchey's up, they really grip. those were the best tires I ran on my Voodoo.
These days I use more modern parts, but it still gets a regular workout. Just put on a NOS SSt98 saddle


----------



## top_ring (Feb 9, 2004)

*Voodoo speak!*

Funny this should be posted here now... I just picked up a 96 Voodoo BIZANGO frame. I believe that was their flagship XC machine back then. Tange Ultimate Superlight tubing. Nice fluted seat tube; and boy is this thing light. Ritchey drop outs too. Should be fun building this one in the off season.

Question: Does anyone know... Why the offset head tube?


----------



## kenjihara (Mar 7, 2006)

Sideknob said:


> Ahhh, STXRC. I had that groupset on a Balance hardtail I had (that was stolen) and I flogged it for two years with nary a drama.
> 
> Nice HooDoo.


I have a Balance Hardtail with STX and LX, not STX-RC. Still ride it occasionally. Good luck finding yours.


----------



## kenjihara (Mar 7, 2006)

Looks dynamite, Hoov. 

I really like the way that year of STX RC shifters looked and worked. I've got the LX like that on my Bontrager Race. The levers are a cool shape. 

If you're going to go off-road, you could get a better fork than a Quadra. There are always a few Rock Shox Judy's floating around with the canti-brake hanger still. Other than that... looks cherry. Keep us updated!


----------

